# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Mộc Châu tự túc?

## Junsu

Bạn nào có *kinh nghiệm du lịch Mộc Châu tự túc* chia sẻ với mình nhé! Cám ơn nhiều!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thietht

Mình xin tư vấn cho các bạn một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Mộc Châu tự túc*:

*- Về đi lại:*

Phần di chuyển sẽ bắt đầu từ Hà Nội. Ngoài ra các bạn có thể tham khảo thông tin tại bến xe của mỗi tình.

Bằng phương tiện công cộng

Tại Hà Nội, bạn có thể mua vé xe đến Sơn La tại bến xe Mỹ Đình hay của các hãng xe có tiếng như Hải Vân, Ngọc Thuận, Bắc Sơn… Giá vé từ 160.000 – 220.000 đồng tùy chất lượng xe.

Bằng phương tiện cá nhân

Sơn La cách Hà Nội 320km, khoảng cách không quá dài cho một chuyến phượt bằng xe máy hay xe ô tô. Bạn có thể di chuyển cung đường trên theo QL 6.

Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng xe cá nhân là mang đầy đủ giấy tờ xe. Mang bao tay, khẩu trang, mắt kính, áo khoác để an toàn khi vận hành. Mang điện thoại có chức năng google map để tiện di chuyển.

*- Chỗ ở:*

Có 3 phương án khi qua đêm ở Sơn La là thuê phòng ở khách sạn, nhà nghỉ, cắm trại và ngủ ở nhà dân. Dù chọn phương án nào, bạn cũng cần lên kế hoạch kỹ trước khi xuất phát.

Một số nhà nghỉ, khách sạn có mức giá tương đối tại Sơn La là khách sạn Công đoàn, khách sạn Hoa Ban, khách sạn Uỷ Ban Nhân Dân

*- Về địa điểm tham quan:*

Du lịch Mộc Châu gồm các danh thắng như động Sơn Mộc Hương (hang dơi), một hang động tuyệt đẹp với những dải nhũ thạch lấp lánh bảy sắc cầu vồng. Thác Dải Yếm với hai dòng thác đổ xuống với chiều cao 100m. Đỉnh Phiêng Luông mây phủ quanh năm, bản Mòng thanh bình, chùa Chiền Viên cổ kính, hồ Tiền Phong, trong veo hay tham gia các lễ hội của người Mông, người Dao ở Vân Hồ.

Bên cạnh các danh thắng, bạn sẽ có dịp hòa mình vào bức tranh thanh bình của vùng cao, ngắm hoa mận nở trắng trời, những ánh mắt trong veo, nụ cười đôn hậu hay đêm đến thả mình trong không khí cao nguyên với thịt nướng, rượu cần, với những điệu múa xòe, cảm nhận cái lạnh của núi rừng.

Ngoài ra, từ Mộc Châu bạn có thể theo đường bộ về phía nam khoảng 40 km để đến với có khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Xuân Nha - Sốp Cộp hay đến cửa khẩu Pa Háng sang Hủa Phăn (Lào).

Du lịch đường sông được chia làm ba hướng. Một là từ Mộc Châu xuống bến sông Vạn Yên, chiêm ngưỡng cảnh quan thiên nhiên hùng vĩ với núi cao, sông rộng, rừng xanh ngút ngàn, thác đổ, những di tích lịch sử, các di chỉ khảo cổ trên sông Đà. Hay bạn có thể xuôi theo sông, xuống thủy điện Hoà Bình, ngắm vẻ hùng vĩ của một thủy điện lớn, tham quan bản Ánh của người Thái, khu quần ngựa hay đi thuyền vào hai khu rừng tại km số 45 và Chiềng Sại. Và nếu muốn, bạn cũng có thể quá cảnh sang Lào.

Thành phố Sơn La có các tuyến du lịch như du lịch Nậm Na với các di tích lịch sử văn hóa như nhà ngục Sơn La, bảo tàng Sơn La, đền thờ vua Lê Thánh Tông, các làng nghề, các trang trại, các lễ hội văn hóa. Hướng tham quan của tour Nâm Na như sau: đọc di tích văn bia Quế Lâm Ngự Chế, thả bộ xuống hang Báo Kế ngắm những khối đá nhiều hình dáng, sau đó sang thăm đền thờ vua Lê Thánh Tông với cái hạng mục công trình chính và phụ. Tham quan nhà ngục và bảo tàng.

Ngoài ra, nếu có thời gian, bạn có thể tạt ngang ngắm "con nhện khổng lồ" hồ Chiềng Khói hay thế giới thạch nhũ muôn màu ở hang Thẩm Tét Toòng.

*Đặc sản Sơn La:*

Hầu hết các đặc sản của Sơn La là các món ăn dân tộc như cơm Lam, cháo mắc nhung, các món từ măng chấm chéo, canh Mọ, pa pỉnh tộp (cá nướng), nhứa dảng (thịt hun khói), bọ xít rang, khoai sọ mán…

*Lưu ý:*Bạn có thể đến Sơn La vào bất kỳ thời điểm nào của năm nhưng muốn ngắm hoa mận nở trắng trời thì đến vào mùa xuân, còn muốn tham gia săn bọ xít và thưởng thức món ăn này thì đến vào tháng 4 – 6.


Ngoài ra, để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Mộc Châu click vào *du lịch Mộc Châu* - *du lich Moc Chau*

Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi an toàn và vui vẻ!

----------


## nganhadulich

Chào bạn,
Tham khảo một số thông tin bên dưới nhé!
*Du lịch bụi Mộc Châu*

Có nhiều cách để du lịch Mộc Châu, tuy nhiên du lịch bụi Mộc Châu là cách hay hơn cả. Bạn có thể tự do khám phá những cánh đồng cỏ bát ngát dưới chân núi, những đồi chè bạt ngàn, những cánh đồng hoa Cải hay hoa Dã Quỳ vàng rực một góc trời. Bạn có thể Phượt Mộc Châu hoặc đi ô tô lên rồi thuê xe máy để đi. Tuy nhiên đa số các bạn chọn đi xe máy từ Hà Nội lên, vì trên đường đi cũng có khá nhiều cảnh đẹp. Tôi sẽ cung cấp cho bạn một số kinh nghiệm du lịch Mộc Châu.
*Du lịch Bụi Mộc Châu bằng xe máy.*

Bạn đi xe máy từ Hà Nội chạy theo quốc lộ 6, nếu bạn là người ưa mạo hiểm và khám phá, bạn nên chọn đi đường 6 cũ. Đường này tuy đã xuống cấp và khá là khó đi, tuy nhiên cảnh lại rất đẹp. Có những con đường uốn lượn chạy theo sông Đà, bạn có thấy một số Thác nước đẹp, dừng chân bên hồ thủy điện Hòa Bình chơi. Đường 6 cũ cũng dẫn bạn qua nhiều bản làng người Mông, vào mùa xuân hoa Đào, Mận nở rất đẹp.
Thời gian du lịch Mộc Châu nên đi là 3 ngày hoặc 2,5 ngày. Nếu đi 2,5 ngày thì ngày đầu ngủ Mai Châu, ngày thứ 2 khám phá Mộc Châu, ngày 3 kết hợp thăm quan một số điểm trên đường chạy về Hà Nội.
*Thời gian du lịch Mộc Châu*

Mộc Châu nổi tiếng với Hoa đẹp, và con người thân thiện. Mùa Hoa có 2 mùa, mùa Thu Đông (giữa tháng 10 đến tháng 1 dương) có hoa Cải và Dã Quỳ. Mùa Xuân (tháng 2 và 3 dương) có hoa Mận, Đào, hoa Mận ở Mộc Châu trắng muốt đẹp hơn rất nhiều các hoa Mận ở nơi khác.
*Xe khách đi Mộc Châu*

Bạn lưu ý là tất cả các xe khách đi Sơn La, Điện Biên đều đi qua Mộc Châu. Xe thường xuất phát từ bến Mỹ Đình. Xem thêm thông tin chi tiết về Bến xe và nhà Xe Chất Lượng cao tại bài viết: tổng hợp các Xe khách chất lượng cao.

Xe chất lượng cao 45 chỗ, giường nằm có ở bến xe Mỹ Đình. Chạy từ 5 giờ đến 21 giờ. Giá xe khoảng 160.000/khách- giường nằmXe county 29 chỗ hoặc 16 chỗ có nhiều ở bến xe Yên Nghĩa. Chạy từ 5 giờ đến 13 giờ. Giá xe khoảng 130.000/khách- xe 29 chỗ đời mớiTừ HN lên Mộc Châu khoảng 190km, xe đi mất khoảng 4-5 tiếng. Tham khảo một số nhà xe: XeKhánh Thu: 0947.869 168Xe Bắc Sơn: (022) 355.1559

*Nhà nghỉ tại Mộc Châu*
Bạn có thể ở tại một số khách sạn trong thị trấn nông trường cũ hoặc thị trấn nông trường Mộc Châu mới. Giá cả từ 200k – 300k/ phòng/ đêm, đầy đủ tiện nghi cơ bản. Với khách sạn bạn nên ở khách sạn Công Đoàn Mộc Châu tại Nông Trường Mộc Châu cũ. Đối diện khách sạn cũng có một số nhà nghỉ rẻ khoảng 150k – 200k. Nếu bạn thích rẻ hơn và chấp nhận dịch vụ kém hơn, bạn có thể ngủ tại nhà sàn ở khu Rừng Thông Bản Áng, giá nghỉ là 50k một người, tuy nhiên tắm sẽ không có nước Nóng, ăn uống chủ nhà phục vụ luôn, có đầy đủ các món ăn của người Thái, món cá suối nướng rất ngon (bạn cần số điện thoai thì liên hệ mình nhé).
Về ăn uống, không có nhiều lựa chọn. Bạn có thể lựa chọn nhiều nhà hàng bình dân tại thị trấn. Tuy nhiên một số nhà hàng ăn ngon tại Mộc Châu như : nhà hàng 64 và 70 trên đường quốc lộ, cách thị trần khoảng 5km, bạn có thể ăn ở đây trước khi vào Mộc Châu. Một nhà hàng có món Bê Chao ngon là Quang Bắc mặt đường đi Sơn La, địa chỉ tiểu khu 40 Mộc Châu.
*Các điểm thăm quan ở Mộc Châu*

Nếu bạn đi du lịch bụi Mộc Châu bằng xe máy, bạn có thể đi được nhiều, xem nhiều, chơi nhiều, chụp ảnh nhiều.
Bản Pà Khà và Lóng Luông nằm sát quốc lộ 6, trên đường đi từ Hà Nội đến Mộc Châu bạn sẽ qua 2 bản này. Đây là 2 bản người Mông, có nhiều vườn hoa Mận đẹp, bạn nên dừng chân tại đây để chụp ảnh hoa Mận, đồng thời tìm hiểu cuộc sống của người dân tộc Mông.
Bản Ba Phách 1,2,3, đường vào có 2 đường, đường đi khó khi gặp trời mưa. Hai bên đường vào có hoa Đào nở đẹp.
Ngũ Động Bản Ôn, đây là khu rừng có nhiều Động, bạn sẽ phải gửi xe và trekking một đoạn khoảng 3km để đi thăm các động. Trên đường đi xe máy vào bạn nên ghé thăm khu đồi chè hình trái tim.
Bản Phiêng Cành, một bản Mông đẹp với nhiều hoa Mận và hoa dại mầu tím.
Thác Dải Yếm, nằm sát bên đường đi cửa khẩu Lóng Sập, thác rất đẹp vào mùa nước lên. Bạn cũng có thể tiện chạy xe đến cửa khẩu đặt chân qua nước Lào chơi.

Liên hệ nếu bạn cần thêm thông tin nhé!
Ngân Hà 
Sky: fiditour.touronline13
Yahoo: fiditour.touronline13
Email:nganha@fiditour.com

----------


## minhtrinh

Kinh nghiệm đi lại ăn ở các bạn ở trên nói rất chuẩn rồi. Theo mình Mộc Châu có 2 thời điểm đẹp nhất là dịp cuối thu (tháng 10 - tháng 11) mùa hoa cải trắng và dịp đầu xuân sau tết lúc đó hoa đào rừng nở rất đẹp. Tùy vào sở thích bạn có thể đi vào 1 trong 2 dịp đó. Nhớ mang máy ảnh xịn để chộp hỉnh nhé  :Smile:

----------


## trungph193

Giá đi tour này có mã k nhỉ, 2 ngày 1 đêm

----------


## minhtrinh

Tour 2 ngày 1 đêm giá khoảng 900k-1 triệu thôi bạn ạ, nói chung là không đắt, nếu tự đi thì cũng tương đương thôi. Bạn google thêm xem, có nhiều công ty làm tour Mộc Châu mà

----------


## meoguitar

Mùa này đi du lịch Mộc CHâu là hợp lý đấy, sắp có hoa cải trắng đẹp lắm!

----------


## dicho6h

*Kinh nghiệm du lịch Mộc Châu 2014 tiết kiệm chi phí*

Có  nhiều cách để du lịch Mộc Châu, tuy nhiên du lịch bụi Mộc Châu là cách  hay hơn cả. Bạn có thể tự do khám phá những cánh đồng cỏ bát ngát dưới  chân núi, những đồi chè bạt ngàn, những cánh đồng hoa Cải hay hoa Dã Quỳ  vàng rực một góc trời. Bạn có thể Phượt Mộc Châu hoặc đi ô tô lên rồi  thuê xe máy để đi. Tuy nhiên đa số các bạn chọn đi xe máy từ Hà Nội lên,  vì trên đường đi cũng có khá nhiều cảnh đẹp. Tôi sẽ cung cấp cho bạn  một số kinh nghiệm du lịch Mộc Châu.

 
  
 *Du lịch Bụi Mộc Châu bằng xe máy*

 Bạn đi xe máy  từ Hà Nội chạy theo quốc lộ 6, nếu bạn là người ưa mạo hiểm và khám phá,  bạn nên chọn đi đường 6 cũ. Đường này tuy đã xuống cấp và khá là khó  đi, tuy nhiên cảnh lại rất đẹp. Có những con đường uốn lượn chạy theo  sông Đà, bạn có thấy một số Thác nước đẹp, dừng chân bên hồ thủy điện  Hòa Bình chơi. Đường 6 cũ cũng dẫn bạn qua nhiều bản làng người Mông,  vào mùa xuân hoa Đào, Mận nở rất đẹp.
Thời gian du  lịch Mộc Châu nên đi là 3 ngày hoặc 2,5 ngày. Nếu đi 2,5 ngày thì ngày  đầu ngủ Mai Châu, ngày thứ 2 khám phá Mộc Châu, ngày 3 kết hợp thăm quan  một số điểm trên đường chạy về Hà Nội.

   
 *Thời gian du lịch Mộc Châu*

 Mộc Châu nổi  tiếng với Hoa đẹp, và con người thân thiện. Mùa Hoa có 2 mùa, mùa Thu  Đông (giữa tháng 10 đến tháng 1 dương) có hoa Cải và Dã Quỳ. Mùa Xuân  (tháng 2 và 3 dương) có hoa Mận, Đào, hoa Mận ở Mộc Châu trắng muốt đẹp  hơn rất nhiều các hoa Mận ở nơi khác.

 *Xe khách đi Mộc Châu*

 Bạn lưu ý là  tất cả các xe khách đi Sơn La, Điện Biên đều đi qua Mộc Châu. Xe thường  xuất phát từ bến Mỹ Đình. Xem thêm thông tin chi tiết về Bến xe và nhà  Xe Chất Lượng cao tại bài viết: tổng hợp các Xe khách chất lượng cao
Xe chất lượng cao 45 chỗ, giường nằm có ở bến xe Mỹ Đình. Chạy từ 5 giờ đến 21 giờ. Giá xe khoảng 160.000/khách- giường nằm
Xe county 29  chỗ hoặc 16 chỗ có nhiều ở bến xe Yên Nghĩa. Chạy từ 5 giờ đến 13 giờ.  Giá xe khoảng 130.000/khách- xe 29 chỗ đời mới
Từ HN lên Mộc Châu khoảng 190km, xe đi mất khoảng 4-5 tiếng. Tham khảo một số nhà xe:
– XeKhánh Thu: 0947.869 168
- Xe Bắc Sơn: (022) 355.1559

 *Nhà nghỉ tại Mộc Châu*

 Bạn có thể ở  tại một số khách sạn trong thị trấn nông trường cũ hoặc thị trấn nông  trường Mộc Châu mới. Giá cả từ 200k – 300k/ phòng/ đêm, đầy đủ tiện nghi  cơ bản. Với khách sạn bạn nên ở khách sạn Công Đoàn Mộc Châu tại Nông  Trường Mộc Châu cũ. Đối diện khách sạn cũng có một số nhà nghỉ rẻ khoảng  150k – 200k. Nếu bạn thích rẻ hơn và chấp nhận dịch vụ kém hơn, bạn có  thể ngủ tại nhà sàn ở khu Rừng Thông Bản Áng, giá nghỉ là 50k một người,  tuy nhiên tắm sẽ không có nước Nóng, ăn uống chủ nhà phục vụ luôn, có  đầy đủ các món ăn của người Thái, món cá suối nướng rất ngon, liên hệ  01699132380 hoặc 01649504896 – địa chỉ Bản Áng 2 xã Đông Sang, Mộc Châu.

 *Bổ sung thêm một số thông tin Nhà nghỉ của bạn Hoàng Bách*
*
*   *
* *1. Về Nhà nghỉ ở Mộc Châu*

 Khách sạn Sao  Xanh, mới hoạt động nên phòng còn mới, nhưng nhược điểm xa trung tâm.  Các bạn có thể liên hệ đặt phòng trước theo số máy: 0223789999 –  0223868979
Khách sạn Công Đoàn: Nhà nghỉ Thế Anh: 0223. 869.059, 0979. 869.059.
nhà nghỉ bình dân “Thảo Nguyên” – SĐT: 01277009909. Chủ nhà là chị Nguyễn Mỹ Hòa (SN 1980, là cô giáo cấp 2 ở xã Chiềng Khoa).
Homestay mà nhiều bạn trẻ cũng thích là nhà anh Thanh. SĐT: 0123.918.2448. Giá 50k/người. Có thể thuê xe máy luôn tại đây.
Homestay khác là nhà chị Hương: 0912.351.186 – nhà nghỉ sinh thái ở tiểu khu 2 thị trấn Mộc Châu

 *2. Thuê xe máy ở Mộc Châu*

 Đa phần các Homestay đều cho thuê xe máy. Ngoài ra bạn có thể tham khảo một số địa chỉ thuê xe máy sau:
- Chị Nguyễn Mỹ  Hoà (còn khá trẻ)- chủ nhà trọ kiểu homestay Thảo Nguyên: Fone  01277009909. Giá cho thuê hiện nay là 200k/xe các bạn nhé.
- Anh Thanh, chủ nhà nghỉ. SĐT: 0123.918.2448. Giá thuê là 150k/ngày (tự đổ xăng).
- Chị Nhung- chủ nhà nghỉ sinh thái Trực Nhung (ở thị trấn mới Mộc Châu – gần đường vào Bản Áng). Fone: 0223.866690.
- Nhà nghỉ Thế Anh: 0223. 869.059 – 0979. 869.059 -0937. 869.059. Giá cho thuê xe máy là 150-200k/ngày.
Về ăn uống,  không có nhiều lựa chọn. Bạn có thể lựa chọn nhiều nhà hàng bình dân tại  thị trấn. Tuy nhiên một số nhà hàng ăn ngon tại Mộc Châu như : nhà hàng  64 và 70 trên đường quốc lộ, cách thị trần khoảng 5km, bạn có thể ăn ở  đây trước khi vào Mộc Châu. Một nhà hàng có món Bê Chao ngon là Quang  Bắc mặt đường đi Sơn La, địa chỉ tiểu khu 40 Mộc Châu.

  
 
 *Các điểm thăm quan ở Mộc Châu*

 Nếu bạn đi du lịch bụi Mộc Châu bằng xe máy, bạn có thể đi được nhiều, xem nhiều, chơi nhiều, chụp ảnh nhiều.
Bản Pà Khà và  Lóng Luông nằm sát quốc lộ 6, trên đường đi từ Hà Nội đến Mộc Châu bạn  sẽ qua 2 bản này. Đây là 2 bản người Mông, có nhiều vườn hoa Mận đẹp,  bạn nên dừng chân tại đây để chụp ảnh hoa Mận, đồng thời tìm hiểu cuộc  sống của người dân tộc Mông.
Bản Ba Phách 1,2,3, đường vào có 2 đường, đường đi khó khi gặp trời mưa. Hai bên đường vào có hoa Đào nở đẹp.
Ngũ Động Bản  Ôn, đây là khu rừng có nhiều Động, bạn sẽ phải gửi xe và trekking một  đoạn khoảng 3km để đi thăm các động. Trên đường đi xe máy vào bạn nên  ghé thăm khu đồi chè hình trái tim.

 Bản Phiêng Cành, một bản Mông đẹp với nhiều hoa Mận và hoa dại mầu tím.
Thác Dải Yếm,  nằm sát bên đường đi cửa khẩu Lóng Sập, thác rất đẹp vào mùa nước lên.  Bạn cũng có thể tiện chạy xe đến cửa khẩu đặt chân qua nước Lào chơi.

----------


## dulichdaydo

Chào bạn,

Mình mới đi Mộc Châu vừa  rồi. Đoàn mình ăn 2 bữa ở quán Lan Hồng 64 thị trấn Nông trường Mộc Châu, ăn uống thoải mái hết khoảng 110k/người. Tuy nhiên, thích nhất là ăn ở quán Lẩu gà tươi Trung Hiếu (tiểu khu 9 thị trấn Mộc Châu, chủ quán là chị Hạnh, sđt 01655506867). Lẩu cực rẻ, 550k/bàn 6 người ăn không hết gồm có 1 đĩa lẩu gà to + 1 đĩa trâu nướng (nước lẩu thì bình thường nhưng thịt gà và trâu rất ngon). Chủ quán cực kỳ nhiệt tình, tổ chức đốt lửa trại cho bên mình với giá 1.2tr (đã bao gồm cả thuê các bạn Thái đến múa xòe_trong khi lửa trại ở khách sạn Sao Xanh mình ở là 1.2tr nhưng chỉ có lửa và khoai nướng thôi).
Nếu cần thông tin gì thêm bạn có thể liên hệ mình Ms. Bông 0974 938 466
Skype : bongnguyen90
Chúc bạn có chuyến đi vui.

----------


## hangnt

*Cao nguyên Mộc Châu nằm cách Hà Nội khoảng 190 km, một đoạn đường không ngắn nhưng nhiều bạn trẻ Hà Nội vẫn chọn cách đi xe máy tới đây. Cao nguyên xanh mướt này như có sức cuốn hút mãnh liệt, mùa nào tới đây cũng đều thích thú.*


*1. Phương tiện di chuyển*

- Nếu là người yêu thích du lịch bụi, bạn có thể đi xe máy, thẳng đường Nguyễn Trãi, Thanh Xuân, dọc theo Quốc lộ số 6 là tới. Đường đi thẳng, không khó đi.

- Đi không dừng nghỉ sẽ mất khoảng năm, sáu tiếng. Nếu vừa đi vừa dừng lại chụp ảnh, nghỉ ngơi thì mất từ sáng đến chiều, khoảng tám đến mười tiếng.

- Ngoài ra bạn có thể di chuyển bằng ôtô tại bến xe khách Mỹ Đình hoặc nhà khách Sơn La nằm đường Nguyễn Trãi. Thanh Xuân. Giá vé ôtô từ 80.000 đến 100.000 đồng.

- Bạn có thể thuê xe máy tại cách khách sạn để đi lại, tham quan các địa danh tại Mộc Châu.

*2. Địa chỉ nhà nghỉ:*

Huyện Mộc Châu có hai thị trấn là Thị trấn Mộc Châu và Thị trấn Nông trường, mỗi nơi cách nhau khoảng 3 km. Các khách sạn như Công Đoàn, Hương Sen hoặc những nhà khách nhỏ ở cả hai thị trấn đều có đầy đủ tiện nghi, điều hòa, nước nóng với giá từ 160.000 đến 250.000 đồng.

*3. Món ngon Mộc Châu:*

- Đặc sản ở cao nguyên này là bê chao, giá 100.000 đồng một đĩa, thịt trâu hầm lá chua, giá 50.000 đồng một bát, gà đồi, cá suối và rau cải xanh ngọt mát.

- Hai quán ăn ngon nổi tiếng là quán 64 và quán 70 nằm trên đường Quốc lộ 6 từ Hà Nội lên Mộc Châu, cách ngã ba thị trần khoảng năm đến bảy km. Giá cả ở hai quán này tương đương nhau.

*4. Địa chỉ chỗ chơi:*

- Bản Loóng Luông nằm trên đường Quốc lộ 6 có nhiều rừng đào, rừng mận bạt ngàn.

- Xã Tân Lập, Bản Ôn nằm trên đường vào thị trấn nông trường Mộc Châu có địa danh Ngũ Động và nhiều cánh đồng hoa dã quỳ, trạng nguyên, hoa cải.

- Thiên đường hoa cải ở bản Ba Phách với hàng chục mẫu ruộng lớn trồng toàn hoa cải. Bản nằm trên đường Quốc lộ 6, gần quán ăn 70, cách ngã ba thị trấn 5 km. Các bạn đi theo hướng lên Mộc Châu, khi nào thấy biển Công ty chè Mộc Châu thì rẽ vào con đường nhỏ đối diện. Đường đi vào bản quanh co, hơi khó đi nhưng bạn có thể yên tâm đi ôtô bảy chỗ vào tận bản.

- Nông trường với những đồi chè xanh mướt mát và dã quỳ nở vàng triền đồi.

*5. Quà mua về:*

- Bánh sữa, mật ong, sữa tươi, chè tuyết...

*6. Những điểm cần chú ý:*

- Các bạn tới tham quan, ngắm cảnh không nên làm ồn cũng như không tự ý xem xét cảnh quan xung quanh nhà người dân tộc. Không nên cho người lạ cầm xem máy ảnh và các đồ vật giá trị của mình. Không nên ở quá lâu, từ hai, ba tiếng tại một bản.

- Khoảng giữa tháng một dương lịch, hoa đào hoa mận sẽ nở trắng trời Mộc Châu rất đẹp. Trước khi đi, nên xem dự báo thời tiết trước khi lên đường và nên chọn những ngày nắng để xuất phát. Nếu gặp sương mù, nên đi tốc độ vừa phải, không nên đi quá nhanh hoặc quá chậm và chú ý bật đèn pha để các xe khác nhìn thấy.

----------


## hangnt

_Tôi nhớ chuyến đi phượt Mộc Châu bằng xe máy cùng bạn bè, lần đấy vào dịp 30/4. Chúng tôi 8 người, 8 ba lô, 4 xe máy và một chặng đường dài. Một chặng đường với những trải nghiệm mới khó quên. Và đúng như thế! Sẽ chẳng bao giờ tôi quên được chuyến đi ấy. Chuyến đi Tây Bắc đầu đời.  Chưa bao giờ tôi gặp người con gái nào đẹp như thế. Mộc Châu._

Không thể dùng từ đẹp để nói về cao nguyên Mộc Châu, mà phải dùng từ “tuyệt vời”! Một vùng đất hiền hòa, hiếu khách, đồi chè xanh, dải lụa trắng dệt từ hoa cải, chén rượu ngô và những bông hoa mận nở trắng rừng… tất cả những hình ảnh ấy sẽ in hằn trong kỹ ức của bất cứ kẽ lữ hành nào đến đây. Mộc Châu như một người thiếu nữ Tây Bắc, thân thiện, hiếu khách và mộc mạc với một tấm chân tình.

Chuyến phượt Mộc Châu ấy chúng tôi may mắn vì có nhà họ hàng. Nhưng cũng vì thế mà tôi không rút ra được nhiều kinh nghiệm cho chuyến đi. Mãi tới gần đây, khi chủ động quay lại cao nguyên Mộc Châu. Tôi mới đi theo cách của riêng mình. Cảm nhận Mộc Châu qua góc nhìn khác.  Để rồi nhận ra, ở góc hình nào Mộc Châu vẫn thế. Vẫn đẹp. Vẫn nhẹ nhàng.

Cách Hà Nội 200km, một chuyến đi phượt Mộc Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm là vừa đủ. Và trong bài viết này, tôi sẽ sẻ  với bạn những kinh nghiệm du lịch Mộc Châu đã tích lũy được.

*Đi Mộc Châu mùa nào đẹp nhất*

Mộc Châu vào những ngày đầu xuân (tết nguyên đán) những bông hoa mận, hoa đào bắt đầu nở. Ở Mộc Châu mận trồng thành những cánh đồng, có khi là phủ kín cả một bản làng. Nên khi mận ra hoa, không còn loài hoa nào dám đọ sắc nữa! Để ngắm được hoa mận, bạn nên đến Mộc Châu vào những ngày cuối năm và đầu năm mới.

Trong chuyến đi Cột Mốc gần đây, tôi suýt nữa gặp trúng mùa mận. Lúc ấy chỉ vài bông mận ra hoa thôi mà cả cao nguyên Mộc Châu đã đẹp lắm rồi.

Vào khoảng tháng 3, lúc cuối xuân hoa ban bắt đầu nở. Nhưng chỉ lác đác ở trên những quả đồi. Nếu muốn ngắm hoa ban bạn phải đi dọc lên khu vực gần thành phố Sơn La. Ở thị trấn hoa ban rất ít.

Mùa Xuân qua. Những ngày hè nóng bức tới, Mộc Châu sẽ là một điểm đến tuyệt vời để bạn trốn chạy khỏi vùng nhiệt đồng bằng nhiệt độ cao. Cao nguyên Mộc Châu quanh năm mát mẻ. Có thể bạn tránh nóng ở đây qua cả mùa thu luôn.

Đến tháng 10 – 12 những bông dã quỳ, hoa cải bắt đầu nở. Những bông cải trắng bạt ngàn, phủ trắng bao quả đồi. Cải như tấm thảm, như dải lụa đắp lên thân mình cô gái vùng cao. Đây có lẽ là mùa mọi người rủ nhau đi phượt Mộc Châu nhiều nhất. Và cứ thế, mùa du lịch Mộc Châu kéo từ tháng 10 tới tận tháng 1, tháng 2- khi những bông hoa đào, hoa mận nở.

Trong tôi mùa nào Mộc Châu cũng đẹp. Với những bản làng, những người dân tộc anh em hiếu khách. Những tấm chân tình thì Mộc Châu luôn đẹp.



Tháng 10 đến tháng 2 dương lịch là thời gian tốt nhất để đi phượt Mộc Châu. 
*Phương tiện đi phượt Mộc Châu*

Bạn có thể đi phượt Mộc Châu bằng xe máy hoặc ô tô. Thường thì mọi người thích đi xe máy (không tính tới chuyện có ô tô riêng) vì đường cũng không xa. Đi xe máy bạn sẽ được thoải mái ngắm nhìn và chụp lại cảnh đẹp hai bên đường. Trong lần đi đầu tiên, như được giải ngố. Đi đến đâu tôi cũng lôi máy ra quay, ra chụp. Nghĩ lại thấy cũng buồn cười.

Nếu không đi xe máy, bạn có thể đi ô tô khách: bạn có thể tới bến xe Mỹ Đình, bến xe Yên Nghĩa để bắt  xe 45 chỗ (giường nằm cao cấp hoặc ghế ngồi). Trước khi đi nhớ chọn xe Mộc Châu, Sơn La hoặc xe đi Điện Biên.

Giá vé tôi xe xe đi Sơn La/Mộc Châu:

– Giá vé ngồi khoảng 130.000 – 140.0000 VNĐ

– Giá vé giường nằm 160.000 VNĐ

Lưu ý: Bạn nên hỏi rõ nhà xe về điểm đến và giá vé, các xe ghi điểm đến là Sơn La, Điện Biên đều đi qua Mộc Châu nên bạn có thể bắt tùy ý. Thời gian bắt xe từ: 5h sáng đến 11h đêm.

*Đường đi Mộc Châu từ Hà Nội*

Đi Mộc Châu bằng xe máy: bạn dọc theo quốc lộ 6 “mới”, từ trung tâm Hà Nội tới trung tâm huyện Mộc Châu khoảng 187km.

*Có hai đường chạy ra quốc lộ 6:*

– Đi thẳng Nguyễn Trãi, Thanh Xuân (hướng đi Hà Đông) hoặc chạy dọc đường Láng Hòa Lạc rồi cứ thế dọc theo quốc lộ 6 (xem hình). Hầu hết là đi thẳng, nhưng có vài chỗ ngã 3 bạn cần chú ý: đoạn rẽ vào thủy điện Hòa Bình (chỗ này có gốc cây đa lớn giữa đường thì rẽ tay trái) và một chỗ nữa (một hướng đi Thanh Hóa, 1 hướng Mộc Châu). Tốt nhất cứ đến ngã 3 bạn chịu khó dừng lại và hỏi thăm, tránh lạc đường phải vòng lại mất công.



Đường đi phượt Mộc Châu: Hướng từ trung tâm Hà Nôi tới Hà Đông, Xuân Mai. Bạn cứ đi thẳng không rẽ ở các ngã 3



Tới Xuân Mai – Hòa Bình bạn chạy dọc theo quốc lộ 6, lần lượt qua Cao Phong và Mai Châu



Đường đi phượt Mộc Châu: Qua Cao Phong tới Tân Lạc (bạn rẽ phải ở đoạn cây xăng), qua Tân Lạc là bắt đầu đoạn đèo dốc.
Các bạn lưu ý bản đồ có phân biệt rõ “quốc lộ 6 cũ” và “quốc lộ 6 mới” nhé! (Đường chúng ta đi là đường quốc lộ 6 mới – quốc lộ 6 cũ là đoạn rẽ vào thành phố Hòa Bình).

Đoạn này cảnh rất đẹp, một bên là núi đá và một bên là vực. Bạn có thể thấy nhà sàn hai bên đường đi, những đoạn mây mù bao phủ cả đỉnh núi, những thung lũng dưới vực sâu hay khu chợ bán phong lan, ngô, đồ rừng bên sườn đèo và rất nhiều cảnh quan “đặc trưng Tây Bắc” khác.

Lưu ý: đường quốc lộ 6 mới đang được cải tạo chống sạt lở núi nên có vài chỗ hơi khó đi và bụi. Chắc tới cuối năm 2014 sẽ có đường đẹp cho các bạn di chuyển.



Đường đi phượt Mộc Châu: Ở cuối đoạn đèo dốc bạn sẽ qua đoạn “cột cờ”, trung tâm huyện Mai Châu. Đứng trên khu cột cờ này bạn có thể nhìn xuống thung lũng Mai Châu – Hòa Bình.
*Nhà nghỉ ở Mộc Châu*

Du lịch Mộc Châu mấy năm gần đây đang trên đà phát triển. Nhiều nhà nghỉ, khách sạn mọc ra. Ở đây cũng có kiểu nghỉ homestay (ngủ chung trong nhà sàn, hoặc ngủ chung phòng lớn) giá rẻ, chỉ từ 50 – 70k/người/đêm. Giá phòng nhà nghỉ, khách sạn có nhiều loại. Giá từ 100-300k/phòng.

Ngủ homestay bạn có thể tìm đến quanh khu vực gần rừng thông bản Áng. Còn nhà nghỉ và khách sạn đi dọc thị trấn nông trường – thị trấn Mộc Châu rất nhiều. Dưới dây là một số địa chỉ để bạn tham khảo (nhớ gọi điện hỏi giá trước nhé)

– Nhà nghỉ Cao nguyên Mộc Châu – Đc: Tiểu khu Nhà nghỉ- thị trấn Nông trường Mộc Châu. ĐT: 0223. 567.789 – 0945. 918.999 -0987. 848 656 (chỗ này sạch sẽ, có phòng tập thể rộng)

– Nhà nghỉ Trường Giang – Km 183 – Quốc lộ 6 – Hoàng Quốc Việt – Thị trấn Nông trường Mộc Châu – Sơn La
SĐT: 012 498 555 55 – 0914 868 242

– Nhà nghỉ 327 Mộc Châu. Địa chỉ: Số nhà 327, đường Lê Thanh Nghị, tiểu khu Nhà nghỉ- TTNT Mộc Châu
Điện thoại: 0165 933 6834 – 0916988410

– Nhà Nghỉ Hồng Nhung (nằm ngay quốc lộ 6). ĐC: Tiểu khu 13 Thị trấn Mộc Châu – SĐT: 0915.008.456

– Nghỉ homestay ngắm hoa lan, dâu tây tại nhà nghỉ hoa cảnh Cao Nguyên. Địa chỉ: Bản Áng, xã Đông Sang, huyện Mộc Châu. Điện thoại: – 0979 747 558

– Nhà nghỉ Mộc Châu xanh – Địa chỉ: 88 đường Hoàng Quốc Việt – (ngã tư Bó Bun) Thị trấn Nông trường Mộc Châu. Điện thoại: 022(3) 567555- 0978999055

----------


## hangnt

*Địa điểm yêu thích của dân phượt khi đi Mộc Châu*

Những chuyến đi đầu tiên tôi chỉ biết tới những địa điểm quen thuộc ở Mộc Châu như đồi chè, thác Dải Yếm, rừng thông bản Áng, Hang Rơi, Ngũ Động bản Ôn. Nhưng sau đi mãi rồi, tôi tìm đến những nơi mới. Đến với vùng núi Tây Bắc tôi thích nhất là được vào các bản làng của người dân tộc chơi, có thể là cả xin ngủ lại. Riêng với Mộc Châu, bạn có thể ghé thăm các bản người Mông nằm ngay đường quốc lộ 6 (nay thuộc huyện Vân Hồ – mới tách ra từ huyện Mộc Châu).

Đấy là khu bên ngoài thị trấn. Còn khi tới trung tâm huyện,  đầu tiên tôi nghĩ bạn nên đi thăm những địa điểm nổi tiếng ở quanh khu vực trung tâm huyện như: hang Rơi, rừng thông Bản Áng và thác Dải Yếm.

Tiếp đến là Thị trấn nông trường Mộc Châu (ngược từ trung tâm huyện quay lại khoảng 5 -7 km), ở đây có công ty chè và công ty sữa Mộc Châu. Những đồi chè xanh ngát. Bạt ngàn.

Từ thị trấn nông trường bạn hỏi đường đến Tân Lập, ở đây có đồi chè hình trái tim, Ngũ Động Bản Ôn hay những cánh đồng cải, dã quỷ, trạng nguyên, hoa đào, hoa mận. Đây là nơi mà các bạn đi phượt Mộc Châu hay đến, vì khu vực này dân cư không đông đúc như thị trấn – lại có nhiều cảnh đẹp hoang sơ.

Nếu những chỗ ấy đã quá quen thuộc, bạn có thể leo đỉnh Pha Luông.

Là Pha Luông trong bài thơ Tây Tiến:

“Ngàn thước lên cao ngàn thước xuống

Nhà ai Pha Luông mưa xa khơi”

Để đến được Pha Luông bạn đi theo đường từ Vân Hồ, hỏi đường đi Cột Mốc (khoảng 50km). Tới bản, ngủ lại ở bản rồi sáng leo núi là thích hợp nhất. Ở độ cao hơn 2000m, đỉnh Pha Luông là nơi gặp gỡ của những chàng trai – cô gái người dân tộc trong vùng. Nhưng trước khi vào Cột Mốc, bạn nên ghé qua ủy ban nhân dân xã để xin giấy phép của bộ đội biên phòng. Vì khu vực này gần với biên giới Việt – Lào, gần đây tình trạng bắt cóc trẻ em xảy ra nhiều nên khá nghiêm ngặt. Lần đi Cột Mốc, tôi đã bị chú biên phòng “áp giải” lên công an xã rồi đấy (Bạn có thể xem trải nghiệm vui này của tôi trong bài Những đứa trẻ ở Cột Mốc).

Nếu bạn đi phượt Mộc Châu mùa hoa cải, nhớ tìm đến bản Ba Phách. Bản Ba Phách được mệnh danh là “Thiên đường hoa cải” của mảnh đất cao nguyên này. Bản nằm trên đường Quốc lộ 6, gần quán ăn 70, cách ngã ba thị trấn 5 km. Bạn đi theo hướng lên Mộc Châu, khi nào thấy biển Công ty chè Mộc Châu thì rẽ vào con đường nhỏ đối diện.

Riêng hoa mận, hoa đào thì hai bên đường (khu vực Vân Hồ, đường vào Cột Mốc, đường vào Tân Lập) rất nhiều.

*Đi phượt Mộc Châu cần chuẩn bị những gì?*

– Quần áo: thời tiết Mộc Châu rất đặc biệt, một ngày có tới 4 mùa. Đêm là cái rét mùa đông, vào mùa thu có khi phải đắp chăn bông đi ngủ. Sáng tới cái rét mùa xuân. Trưa chuyển qua cái nắng, cái nóng của mùa hè. Chiều tối tận hưởng không khí mát dịu nhẹ mùa thu. Như thế thì bạn nên mang theo quần áo ấm và cả quần áo thoáng mát cho mùa hè. Tốt nhất là ưu tiên chọn trang phục ừa nhẹ, vừa thoáng mát để tiện di chuyển.

Mùa đông nhớ mặc ấm vì khí hậu ở đây về đêm rất lạnh, đặc biệt nếu bạn nào ngủ nhờ trong nhà người dân tộc thì càng phải chú ý. Dù có chăn, nhưng nhà người dân tộc thiết kế không kín, trăng lên cao gió lùa lạnh hết đường ngủ. (Các bạn trong Nam nhớ nhé!)

– Giày:  một đôi giày leo núi chắc chắn, nhẹ nhàng không chỉ bảo vệ mà nó còn giữ ấm cho đôi chân của bạn trong suốt chặng hành trình.

– Đồ dùng cá nhân: đi phượt Mộc Châu ngủ ngoài trời cũng rất khoái. Bạn có thể thuê một chiếc lều và mang theo đồ nấu du lịch để tự chế biến đồ ăn. Lửa có thể mua củi từ người dân tộc, đồ ăn có thể mua ở chợ ngoài thị trấn hoặc mang sẵn từ nhà.

– Thuốc: thuốc chống côn trùng, thuốc đau bụng, cảm cúm, băng, gạc… là những thứ không thể thiếu.

– Tiền: đáng lẽ ra tôi phải ưu tiên số 1, chi phí xăng xe khoảng 200K. Chi phí nhà nghỉ khoảng 100 – 200.000 VNĐ/tối.  Cả ăn uống, xăng xe, chỗ ở và chi phí khác bạn nên mang trong người từ 500.000 – 1.000.000 VNĐ. Đi đoàn càng đông thì chi phí càng rẻ. Tiết kiệm hơn nữa bạn có thể vào bản xin ngủ nhờ, đừng ngại vì người dân tộc rất hiếu khách. (nhưng nhớ xin ngủ nhờ nhà trưởng bản nhé!)

– Xe: nếu đi xe máy tốt nhất bạn nên chọn những loại xe số của Honda, đi vừa đảm bảo an toàn vừa tiết kiệm nhiên liệu. Nếu bạn đi ô tô thì có thể thuê xe của nhà nghỉ, khách sạn. Giá thuê xe máy khoảng 100.000 – 200.000 VNĐ/ngày, chỉ cần đặt chứng minh nhân dân ở lại là được.

– Máy ảnh: nếu không có máy ảnh chuyên nghiệp thì tối thiếu bạn cũng nên kiếm cho mình một chiếc máy ảnh kỹ thuật số, hoặc một chiếc điện thoại chụp ảnh tốt. Mộc Châu có đủ cảnh để bạn chụp hết pin máy ảnh, full dữ liệu thẻ nhớ. Nên nhớ mang theo thẻ nhớ và sạc pin dự phòng kẻo có lúc lại ngồi tiếc hùi hụi.

*Món ngon cho dân phượt Mộc Châu*

Các món ăn ở Mộc Châu mang đậm chất Tây Bắc. Rất nhiều món ngon cho bạn lựa chọn (thú thật là tôi không có tâm hồn ăn uống, và kinh nghiệm về ẩm thực của tôi chắc sẽ mãi ở mức hạn hẹp – hoặc siêu hạn hẹp. Nên tôi đành đi sưu tầm món ăn về để giới thiệu với bạn vậy).

Ở Mộc Châu có bê chao, cá suối có thể ăn tại quán 64, Xuân Bắc 181, quán 70

Lợn mán, thắng cố, cơm lam, các món ăn dân tộc Thái có thể ăn ở các gia đình trong rừng thông bản Áng.

Một số quán ăn bình dân cũng được dân phượt Mộc Châu ưa thích là: Quang Phóng- TK 13 – TT Mộc Châu, Quán 75, gần đối diện bến xe Mộc Châu.

Tuy không có tâm hồn ăn, nhưng may tôi vẫn cứu vớt được lại phần uống. Ở Mộc Châu tôi thích nhất rượu tào mèo và rượu ngô. Rượu Tây Bắc có mùi vị thơm đặc trưng. Và do thời tiết mát mẻ nên uống chén rượu vào cũng ngất ngây. Có lần tôi uống rượu ngô trong nhà người Mông, mùi vị lạ, nhưng rất ngon mà không bị đau đầu. Ngoài ra, Mộc Châu còn có đặc sản là sữa bò nữa. Bạn có thể đến khu vực thị trấn nông trường, vào bất kỳ trang trại nuôi bò nào “nói khéo” họ bán cho một ít sưỡi tươi để uống thì tuyệt vời. (Vì sao lại phải nói khéo? – Vì họ hợp đồng chỉ bán sữa cho nhà máy, nếu bị nhà máy phát hiện bán sữa ra ngoài sẽ bị phạt.  Tuy nhiên, nói khéo là được!). Đấy! Bạn thấy không! Dù không có tâm hồn ăn, nhưng tôi vẫn cứu vớt được tâm hồn uống. (Dù là con gái cũng nên thử một chén rượu ngô bạn nhé)

*Đi phượt Mộc Châu đừng quên mua quà!*

Để tôi nhớ xem nào! Mộc Châu có đủ thứ để mua về. Ví dụ như: chè cho bố mẹ – ông bà. Táo mèo cho người anh em ngâm rượu. Rượu ngô cho bạn thân. Thịt trâu – thịt bò hun khói cho chị gái. (Thịt bò – trâu khô ở Mộc Châu ngon khủng khiếp. Nhưng mỗi tội ngon quá nên dai, nhai mà dây thần kinh quanh hàm căng cả ra. Bạn cẩn thận khi mua thịt bò (dễ bị làm giả từ thị lợn hoặc trâu nhé). Giá khoảng 600k/kg. Đắt nhưng ăn được nhiều và rất ngon. Mua về làm quà thì hết ý.

Ngoài ra ở Mộc Châu cũng có nhiều sữa. Nhưng sữa thì cân nhắc trước khi mang về, vì giờ công ty sữa Mộc Châu có mặt ở hầu hết các siêu thị Hà Nội rồi. Dưới đây là danh sách một số cửa hàng bán quà cho bạn lựa chọn (tìm mua của người quen, hoặc nhờ người quen mua là tốt nhất). Tham khảo thôi nhé:

Thứ tự được xếp theo chiều từ Sơn La về Hà Nội
1. Cụm mua sắm số 1:
– Địa điểm: Ngã ba 73 (gần thị trấn Mộc Châu )
– Các cửa hàng:
+ Năm Thảo: chè, sữa, táo mèo, ngô, bánh khảo, kẹo dồi, thịt trâu, bò hun khói.
+ Mộc y quán: thịt dê các món; chè, sữa, táo mèo, ngô, bánh khảo, kẹo dồi, mật ong, phấn hoa

2. Cụm mua sắm số 2:
– Địa điểm: Tiểu khu 32 + Bó bun
– Các cửa hàng: Anh Đông, Cường Huyền, Hùng Mừng, Hoa Khiêm:
+  Chè, sữa, táo mèo, ngô, bánh khảo, kẹo dồi, rượu ngô,
+ Các loại thuốc đặc hiệu chữa bệnh: dạ dày, trĩ, viêm xoang…

3. Cụm mua sắm số 3:
– Địa điểm: Ngã ba 70
– Các cửa hàng: Thân Gái, Vân Thảnh, Liên Thao, Tân Thủy:
+ Chè, sữa, táo mèo, ngô, bánh khảo, kẹo dồi, chẳm chéo, rượu các loại.
+ Điểm dừng đón khách đi Hà Nội hoặc Sơn La.

4. Cụm mua sắm số 4:
– Địa điểm: Ngã ba Vườn Đào (ngã tư rẽ đi Thông Cuông, hoặc đồi chè thị trấn)
– Các cửa hàng: Sen Tuấn, Nga Lộc, Thanh Trường, Hiền Sang,:
+ Chè, sữa, táo mèo, ngô, bánh khảo, kẹo dồi, chẳm chéo, rượu các loại.
+ Đào, mận tươi.
+ Điểm dừng đón khách đi Hà Nội hoặc Sơn La.

5. Cụm mua sắm số 5:
– Địa điểm: Tiểu khu Chiềng Đi
– Các cửa hàng: Quán 70, quán 181, quán 64, quán Quang Bắc:
+ Chè, sữa, táo mèo, ngô, bánh khảo, kẹo dồi, chẳm chéo, rượu các loại.
+ Đào, mận tươi.

*Đi phượt Mộc Châu cần lưu ý gì không?*

Đường ngắn nhưng có nhiều đoạn quanh co, các bạn nên đi cẩn thận và với tốc độ vừa phải nếu chưa quen đường.

Đi xe máy tốt nhất vẫn nên mang theo một bộ đồ móc lốp và săm dự phòng để tự thay. Đừng quên treo chai xăng 1,5l. Nếu có thể, tốt nhất đừng đi đêm để đảm bảo an toàn và sức khỏe. Nếu có đi đêm, nhớ dùng đồ phản quang dán vào mũ và áo. Có giáp bảo hộ thì càng tốt.

Mùa đông nhớ mặc ấm – thật ấm vì thời tiết trên này có cả băng giá và sương muối vào những ngày lạnh. (nhất là các bạn trong Nam ra)

Nếu bạn tới khu vực gần biên giới thì nên vào đồn biên phòng trong xã xin phép trước. Đừng tự tiện đi, dễ bị “áp giải” lắm.

Đừng uống rượu khi lái xe, đừng phóng nhanh vượt ẩu.

Đừng dẵm lên ruộng hoa cải. Đừng xả rác tại nơi cắm trại, dừng chân.

Nhớ mang kẹo cho bọn trẻ con trong bản, vào bất cứ bản nào cũng nên xin phép trưởng bản trước.

Đừng tắm thác Dải Yếm (có người chết đuối ở đấy rồi)

Đừng đi đoàn quá đông!

Đoạn kết cho chuyến đi

Dù khó tính tới đâu, bạn cũng sẽ nghiêng mình trước vẻ đẹp của mảnh đất này. Vài lần đến Mộc Châu, mỗi lần trong tôi lại là một trải nghiệm mới. Tôi vẫn chưa đi hết được những nơi cần đi, vẫn thèm, vẫn nhớ!
Quả thực mảnh đất này có một sức cuốn hút lạ kỳ.

Nếu bạn trẻ, thích đi hãy thử một lần khám phá Mộc Châu: đi và làm tất cả những gì bạn thích! Bạn sẽ tận mắt thấy và trải nghiệm những điều còn đẹp hơn cả trong tranh ảnh.

“Một buổi sáng mùa đông, thức dậy trong nhà gia đình người Mông, hít thở thứ không khí loãng – lạnh. Nhìn những đám sương mờ mờ tím. Ngắm nhìn những đứa trẻ nô đùa. Chỉ vậy thôi, với tôi Mộc Châu đã đủ đẹp rồi.”

*Lịch trình đi phượt Mộc Châu*

Như tôi nói ở trên, đi phượt Mộc Châu có thể gói gọn trong 2 ngày 1 đêm.

*Lịch trình đi phượt Mộc Châu bằng xe máy*

Ngày 1: Khởi hành từ sáng (6h – càng sớm càng tốt). Khoảng 9h30 qua đèo Thung Khe, nghỉ chân tại dốc Cun, Thung Nhuối chụp ảnh. Khoảng 11h tới thị trấn. Ăn trưa, thuê phòng gửi đồ.

12h30 – 1h chiều đi . Đi thác Dải Yếm, quay lại rừng thông bản Án (ngược lại) và ghé thăm hang Rơi quanh thị trấn. Chiều phóng xuống thị trấn nông trường, vào đồi chè chơi. Còn thời gian thì ra khu trang trại nuôi bò, đồng cỏ (đường đi vào Tân Lập)

Tối ngày 1 có 2 lựa chọn là về lại thị trấn thuê nhà nghỉ ngủ hoặc vào trong Tân Lập cắm trại.

(Đây là mùa bình thường, nếu là mùa cải thì rẽ vào bản Ba Phách trước khi đi thị trấn nhé)

Sáng ngày 2:

Sáng dậy sớm đi vào chỗ trang trại hôm trước mua sữa uống rồi đi Tân Lập (cách chợ nông trường gần 20km, ghé qua khu chè Mộc Sương, đồi chè hình trái tim và tới ngũ động bản Ôn. Khu vực này có nhiều hoa cải, hoa dã quỳ, hoa đào – mận). Trên đường vào Tân Lập

~11h quay về thị trấn ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi.

~1h chạy ngược về phía Hà Nội. Ghé đồi chè ở dưới Suối Lìn – cách trung tâm huyện Vân Hồ khoảng 3km.

~2h vào Loóng Luôn chơi.

~2h45 về Hòa Bình

~4h ghé thủy điện Hòa Bình chơi

~6h ăn tối và về lại Hà Nội

*Tham khảo lịch trình leo Pha Luông*

Ngày 1: Khởi hành từ sáng (6h – càng sớm càng tốt). Khoảng 9h30 qua đèo Thung Khe, nghỉ chân tại dốc Cun, Thung Nhuối chụp ảnh. Khoảng 10h45 tới huyện Vân Hồ. Đi tiếp 50km, khoảng 11h30 vào tới trung tâm xã Tân Xuân. Vào ủy ban xã xin phép được vào Cột Mốc chơi và leo Pha Luông.

~ 12h vào tới Cột Mốc, vào nhà trưởng bản xin phép và gửi đồ. Kiếm gì đấy ăn trưa (trong bản có duy nhất 1 gia đình người Kinh bán đồ. Vợ chồng cô chú này rất tốt bụng, có thể nhờ cô chú nấu mỳ ăn tạm hoặc nhờ nấu trong nhà trưởng bản)

Cả buổi chiều ngày hôm đấy loanh quanh trong bản. Nhờ trưởng bản tìm người dẫn leo núi. Vì leo Pha Luông mất khoảng 4h là lên đến đỉnh, nên tùy bạn cân nhắc thời gian và số ngày đi hợp lý!

Lưu ý: tôi chưa từng leo Pha Luông, mới chỉ ghé thăm Cột Mốc. Lịch trình này chỉ nên tham khảo. Bạn cần tìm thêm nhiều thông tin hơn.

_Viết bởi Trần Việt Anh @dulichbui24_

----------


## jimngan

*Những kinh nghiêm chia sẻ dưới đây sẽ mang đến cho bạn một chuyến phượt khám phá chợ tình Mộc Châu ý nghĩa và an toàn.

**Cẩn thận trong hành trình đi chợ tình

*Mộc Châu thuộc tỉnh Sơn Lan nằm cách Hà Nội khoảng 180 km. Bạn có thể đến Mộc Châu bằng xe máy hoặc ô tô. Có rất nhiều người thích đi Mộc Châu bằng xe máy vì chỉ đi đoạn đường khoảng 4-5 tiếng là tới nơi, và đặc biệt đi xe máy bạn có thể ngắm cảnh thoải mái và chụp ảnh thỏa thích trên đường đi.

Tuy nhiên, trước khi đi kiểm tra kĩ xe và hệ thống phanh cho an toàn, bạn nên chạy ở tốc độ vừa phải vì ở đây có nhiều đoạn cua dốc khá nguy hiểm, đặc biệt là đoạn đường qua đốc Kẽm, dốc Cun. Khi đi qua đèo Thung Khe (Thung Nhuối) bạn cũng cần giảm tốc độ và quan sát đường kỹ lương vì đoạn đèo này có nhiều sương mù làm giảm tầm nhìn.Đường lên Mộc Châu có nhiều đoạn đường nguy hiểm bạn cần đi cẩn thận
Đoạn ngã ba Tòng Đậu, sẽ có biển chỉ dẫn đi Mộc Châu, Sơn La. Đoạn này có nhiều đoạn đường ngắn, quanh co, nên bạn cần đi chậm và cẩn thận nếu như bạn chưa quen với việc đi đường đèo. Đến trên đỉnh đèo bạn có thể tự thưởng cho mình những bắp ngô luộc, hay những miếng thịt lợn nướng nóng hổi bên đường rất thú vị.

Nếu bạn đi ô tô khách, có thể tới bến xe Mỹ Đình, bến xe Yên Nghĩa (có xe giường nằm) bắt xe đi Mộc Châu, Sơn La hoặc xe đi Điện Biên.

*Nghỉ ngơi và ở như thế nào?

**Đi chơi chợ tình Mộc Châu*, bạn có thể nghỉ tại những homestay giá rẻ (ngủ chung trong nhà sàn, hoặc ngủ chung trong phòng lớn) tại khu vực rừng thông bản Áng. Còn nếu muốn ngủ tại khách sạn thì bạn đến khu vực nông trường thị trấn Mộc Châu.


Kinh nghiệm đi chơi chợ tình Mộc Châu

Thời tiết Mộc Châu rất đặc biệt 1 ngày có 4 mùa  vào ban đêm có nhiệt độ khá thấp nhưng ban ngày lại có nhiệt độ cao nên bạn nhớ mang cả áo mùa lạnh và cả mùa hè theo. Tốt nhất là ưu tiên chọn trang phục vừa nhẹ, vừa thoáng mát để tiện di chuyển. Nếu bạn ngủ trong nhà người dân tộc thì cần chú ý, vì nhà ở đây không kín, gió dễ lùa.

Bạn cũng nên chuẩn bị một đôi giầy leo núi vừa chân và nhẹ nhàng để giữ ấm cho chân và giúp bạn di chuyển dễ dàng trên những dốc núi khi đi chơi chợ tình Mộc Châu.

*Không chọc ghẹo trai gái trong đêm chợ tình

**Chợ tình Mộc Châu* là nỗi khát khao của nhiều chang trai cô gái. Trước đó cả tháng, các cô gái dân tộc Mông, Mường, Thái đã chuẩn bị sẵn cho mình những bộ váy hoa đẹp nhất, các chàng trai chịu khó làm ăn suốt những tháng trước đó để có tiền đi chơi chợ tình và tìm cho mình một người bạn đời.



Thanh niên nam nữ dân tộc nô nức đi chơi chợ tình Mộc Châu

Đối với đồng bào dân tộc nơi đây, chợ tình là nơi để vui chơi, nghỉ ngơi sau những ngày lao động vất vả, cũng là nơi để giao lưu, gặp gỡ, nói chuyện, kết duyên…

Ngay từ đêm 30/8 và ngày 1/9, đã có rất nhiều người đổ về thị trấn Mộc Châu để tham gia vào chợ tình. Cũng có rất nhiều khách du lịch trong và ngoài nước đến đây để tham gia vào một lễ hội văn hóa đặc sắc.

Chính vì thế sự gìn giữ nét văn hoá này rất cần được trân trọng khi bạn ghé thăm* chợ tình Sơn La*. Những hành động chọc ghẹo trong phiên chợ tình, thậm chí những ánh mắt soi mói trước cảnh dập dìu tình tứ của các đôi trai gái Mông trong đêm chợ tình rất có thể sẽ là tác nhân ảnh hưởng tới nét đẹp của phiên chợ độc đáo này.

Kinhdo Travel Chúc các bạn có một chuyến đi ý nghĩa và trọn vẹn.

----------

